# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Ερώτηση περί Access Client

## karoto

Χαίρεται

Ηθελα να ρωτίσω έναν προβληματισμό μου που έχω.

Όταν κάποις ρυθμίζει την συσκευή του ως AP-Client αυτό σημαίνει ότι η συσκευή του συνδέεται ασύρματα στο απομακρυσμένο Swith. Αρα αυτό σημαίνει ότι το PC μου και είναι μέρος του δικτύου του απέναντι switch σωστά ? αρααα. Εάν εγω έχω ένα τοπικό δίκτυο με Lan’s / Vlan’s και dhcp servers όταν πέσει πάνω στο απέναντη Switch τότε μπορώ να δώ και τα άλλα switch τον «πελατών» που είναι καρφομένα στο ίδιο node-ap.


```
                                | AWMN AP NODE 14131 |
                                       |    |
                                       |    |
      (EGW Client mode)        <------/     |
                  |                         |
                  |                          \
                  |                         (Allo AP-Client)-->[servers, workstation pc's]
            (switch)                                                   [192.169.2.0/24           ]
                  |
[servers,Workstation pc's]
[24.10.43.0/24           ]
```

Τι γίνεται τώρα λοιπόν εάν εγώ αλλάξω την IP διεύθυνση στο pc μου και βάλω μια από τις ελεύθερες από τον Απέναντι ap-client ? (192.169.2.100)

Πως μπορώ να διασφαλίσω το δίκτυο μου από κάτι τέτοιο ?
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ναι μεν θέλω να βλέπω awmn αλλα δε θέλω οι γύρω που είναι καρφωμένοι και αυτό στο ιδιο node-ap να βλέπουν τίποτα στο δικο μου δίκτυο. 
Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## noisyjohn

Φτιάξε το κείμενο σε ελληνικά, γιατί περισσότερο κατάλαβα το σχέδιο παρά το κείμενο! ετσι όπως είναι δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω τίποτα  ::

----------


## karoto

κανεις ?

----------


## trendy

Το access point λειτουργεί ως hub, όσοι συνδέονται πάνω του μπαίνουν στο ίδιο collision domain. Κατ' επέκτασιν όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο access point και έχουν ip στο ίδιο subnet μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν. Τώρα εσύ αν θες να μην έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου, μπορείς να βάλεις firewall στα pc που σε ενδιαφέρει να μείνουν αποκομμένα και να απαγορεύσεις όλην την εισερχόμενη κίνηση από ip εκτός του δικτύου σου.

----------


## karoto

Αρα λοιπον δε γίνεται να το κόψω..
thanx , αλλα δε γινεται να το κανω αυτο.. ισως να το κανω με Vlan.

----------

